# My 1960 Green Schwinn Panther III



## cyberpaull (Nov 8, 2012)

I love this bike. It rides great and the two speed kickback shifts smooth.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2012)

Usually I could care less about middleweights, but this is sweet!


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 8, 2012)

*That's funny*



bricycle said:


> Usually I could care less about middleweights, but this is sweet!




I understand. The funny thing I could care less about Pre-War bikes. They have become way over-priced.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I understand. The funny thing I could care less about Pre-War bikes. They have become way over-priced.




Thank God we all like something different (well not all)...


----------



## jn316 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Nice bike*

Very nice bike, glad you have a bike you enjoy riding


----------



## jpromo (Nov 8, 2012)

That's got to have been restored, right? If not, that's some smoking original paint. Nice bike either way.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2012)

Exceptionally nice!


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 9, 2012)

jpromo said:


> That's got to have been restored, right? If not, that's some smoking original paint. Nice bike either way.




This bike is all original. So I have been told. It was very well taken care of.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Paul:

Love the bike!!!  I have a twin to it, one of my favs!  Originally would have had white chubby grips.  Are you sure it is a 60?  I think it was still the Panther II in 60 them the III in 61.


----------



## cyberpaull (Dec 5, 2012)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey Paul:
> 
> Love the bike!!!  I have a twin to it, one of my favs!  Originally would have had white chubby grips.  Are you sure it is a 60?  I think it was still the Panther II in 60 them the III in 61.





Hey Bob,  I think your right about the grips. The serial dates this bike late 1960. Maybe it was for Christmas 1960 into 1961?????? Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2012)

*1960 panther III*

Love those radiant green panthers.there getting harder to find.


----------

